# dsl funzt nit..

## caefer

hi zusammen!

ich habe gentoo laufen auf einer kleinen box mit 2 nics.

eth0 (rlt8139c) : 192.168.0.8 255.255.255.0 - funktioniert

eth1 (rlt8139B) : keine feste ip  - funkt nicht

eth1 ist mit dem dsl-modem verbunden und via adsl-setup konfiguriert.

in /etc/conf.d/net ist folgender eintrag:

```
iface_eth1="up"
```

laut boot-info haben beide nics unterschiedliche irqs.

beide nics sind via rc-update dem runlevel hinzugefügt.

was muss ich anders machen?

gruss

/christian

----------

## // .Kn0rki

meine /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

wenn du deiner netzwerkkarte keine ip zuweisst.. ist sie auch nicht aktiv.. kann also nicht funktioniern

gib der netzwerkkarte irgend ne netzwerk ip die nich gebraucht wird.. so wie bei mir oben in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## caefer

ok, das war schon mal der erste streich.

eth1 is up!    :Rolling Eyes: 

adsl-start timed aber nach wie vor out. (ein deutsch hier...)

also:

eth0 und eth1 hängen z.Z. beide an einem switch, an dem auch ein windows rechner und das dsl-modem hängen.

der windows rechner kann sich problemlos einwählen, also keine falsche verkabelung.

was muss ich euch denn posten, damit ihr besser helfen könnt?

gruss+dank

/christian

----------

## // .Kn0rki

mal versucht eth0 und eth1 zu tauschen?

sprich bei adsl-setup eth0 anzugeben statt eth1..

----------

## lutzlustig

 *caefer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0 und eth1 hängen z.Z. beide an einem switch, an dem auch ein windows rechner und das dsl-modem hängen.
> 
> /christian

 

Wenn du das DSL-Modem direkt an eine der beiden NICs hängst, würde es bedeutend einfacher sein, kommst zwar von Windows aus direkt nicht mehr raus ins WWW, sondern nur über Linux, ist aber kein Problem. Wenn du es so lassen willst, wie es jetzt ist, brauchst du keine 2 NICs im Rechner.

Ciao

----------

## Snowy

Hi,

ich erinnere mich ganz dunkel, das Du mit PPPoE die NIC am Modem nicht "up" bringen darfst/solltest. Das macht PPPoE mit den korrekten Einstellungen allein.

Ich kann mich auch irren...ist ewig her.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

das völlig schnurz, kann man halten wie der aufm dach.

das problem wird eher sein das des modem an die nic gehört und net annen switch.

----------

## rincewind

Hallo ! 

Mach doch mal 

#: export $DEBUG=1 && adsl-start und poste die ausgabe /tmp/ppoe-debugxxxx 

gruss Rince

----------

## caefer

also. da ich ja bevor ich den fehler beseitigt habe, noch hier im forum posten will, habe ich meine nic über den switch ans modem drangeklemmt. das macht vielleicht unnötigen traffic sollte aber keine probleme machen. ms kann es ja auch (warum auch nicht?)

beide nics sind übrigens anpingbar.

ps: @rincewind: deinen tipp probiere ich mal als nächstes! danke.

gruss

/christian

----------

## caefer

```

#: export $DEBUG=1 && adsl-start

-bash: export: '=1' not a valid ientifier

#: export $DEBUG="1" && adsl-start

-bash: export: '=1' not a valid ientifier

```

hmm...

----------

## koba

export DEBUG=1

koba

----------

## rincewind

uups du hast recht export DEBUG=1 kein "$"

sorry

----------

## mrsteven

Was hast du bei den DNS-Adressen eingegeben und welchen Provider hast du?

----------

## caefer

dns=217.5.98.61 t-online

und noch so eine.

an den daten liegt es nicht. windows benutzt bei mir die selben...

gruss

/christian

----------

